# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  my mutations

## paul-uk

some birds I have bred over the last few years

----------


## G.T

very nice......lucky u to have this birds......

----------


## antonispahn

Welcome.to gbc Paul.Paul is a very experieced and well.respected breeder over here in Uk who bred more or less everything.This is a great addition to the forum.

----------


## blackmailer

fantastic birds Paul...welcome to GBC...!!!

----------


## jk21

Beautifull birds ! we are  waiting for magic photo and video  moments of their breeding season  !

----------


## koukoulis

Dear Paul, 
Birds in the pictures you've attached are magnificent. I'm wondering, are their colors natural or you use some chemical substances to enhance the color brightness? Mainly, I'm talking about pictures #2&9

----------


## Efthimis98

Paul, it is our proud to have you here, in our forum. These birds are amazing.  :Happy: 
It would be better not to mention the fact that these birds' mutations are quite rare for somebody to find them, at least in Greece. 

We would be pleased to share with us some more pictures of your fabulous flock!!  :winky:

----------

